# Puppies!



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

These are Daisy's half siblings, they were born a couple of hours ago. 

4 girls and 1 boy. One of the girls will be coming home with me in a couple months. You will be getting weekly updates on these furbabies as we visit alot so you will get to see them as they grow.


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!! They look like they are going to be beautiful, lovely markings!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE itty bitty puppies!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

the one on the far left looks really little!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, so cute. i love the white ones with the black spots. would love to see pics of the Dad


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww! they are so adorable!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, the miracle of life 

i would love to see the face of the one with all of the black...


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

aw they are so little!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awwww they're all adorable! I would have a hard time taking just 1 home lol.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww I just love newborn babies.. can't wait to see face pics.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah the one is really tiny, we couldn't believe how small she is. Some of the older members might remember my moms dog Cujo, he's the father. I can't wait til they get older so we can see what their true colors are.










I probably won't have any updated pictures until next week because my great aunt isn't doing to good and they don't think she'll make it through the day.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

awww those are all so brand-spanky-new! how exciting


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> I can't wait til they get older so we can see what their true colors are.
> 
> I probably won't have any updated pictures until next week because my great aunt isn't doing to good and they don't think she'll make it through the day.


Awww...newborns are just precious. So I'll play the guessing game with you.  Since I can't see faces and don't know the lineage (and I'm unsure about glare on the 2nd pup), my guess is black spotted on white, fawn or fawn sable spotted on white, fawn or fawn sable spotted on white, and black spotted on white. BSOW may have tan markings come in but will have to add that to my guess when the pictures show the faces. 

Will enjoy watching them grow with you.

I'm very sorry to hear about your great aunt. You and your family will be in my prayers.

Lisa


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pups!!
Keep us posted on them.

So sorry about your aunt.
Will be thinking of you all. xx


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry about your auntie. They pups are precious.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ohhhh they are so precious!! I am looking forward to updates, watching them grow will be so sweet  I love the tiny one on the end. What a size difference WOW! Do you know what their weights are?

I'm sorry to hear about your great aunt :-( She'll be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

PS~~~~ My new pups name is Cujo  And boy did I hear alot about his name lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new babies.. they are just so so so so sweet the dinky one really is dinky!

So sorry to hear about your great aunt, hope she pulls through.. our thoughts are with you!! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhh so tiny, very sweet x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiny little sweet things. They have nice markings. Looking forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

oh I love them , how precious xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow congratulations and Good luck with a new puppy!


----------

